# UV Sterilizer to kill BBA?



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

If I use UV Sterilizer, will kill the BAA? i have 125g low tech planted,
pressurized C02 2bps, T-5 HO 54W x2 8hours.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Considering that BBA isn't suspended in the water column, it won't be effective. BBA is best treated with proper lighting/nutrient/CO2 control and spot treating with hydrogen peroxide/excel.


----------

